
Pupper: PHP and React framework - bouiboui
I&#x27;m the author of Pupper, a framework that provides librairies for PHP and React bi-directional communication through WebSockets.<p>It was inspired by the article &quot;Game Development with React and PHP: How Compatible Are They?&quot; by Christopher Pitt.<p>Links in the comments.<p>I&#x27;m waiting for your comments and suggestions :)<p>BTW, first post here, sorry if I&#x27;m doing anything wrong!
======
bouiboui
Here are the clickable links:

\- Try the online demo here: [http://pupper.cod3.net](http://pupper.cod3.net)

\- Browse through the example app here:
[https://github.com/bouiboui/pupper/tree/master/app](https://github.com/bouiboui/pupper/tree/master/app)

\- Read the pupper/pupper-php API documentation here:
[https://github.com/pupper/pupper-php](https://github.com/pupper/pupper-php)

\- Read the pupper/pupper-react API documentation here!
[https://github.com/pupper/pupper-react](https://github.com/pupper/pupper-
react)

------
ashitlerferad
nice!

~~~
bouiboui
Thanks a lot!

